# Making a Chainsaw Chain Storage Box



## B&O Craftsman

I always end up with tangled chains. This is my solution.


----------



## m.n.j.chell

How many chainsaw blades do you have on hand, that need to be stored like that?

I have one chain on each of my saws. If I need to replace one, I throw the old one out. 
I don't have any stored anywhere, except one new one still in it's package.

Nice workmanship on the box, though.


----------



## woodchux

Good looking build on the chain saw box, but IMO it may be a bit too large to carry to a saw site. Keep my extra chain in a small plastic container with a bit of oil. Thanks for sharing your storage idea. Be safe.


----------

